# Pick up a cheap 24-105mm or stick with 24-70mm I?



## dturano (Mar 27, 2012)

long story short, looking for advice, 24-70mm I or 24-105mm on a 5dmk3 with mostly flash mounted use? advice?

I sold the 7d, sold my favorite crop lens, 17-55mm. I had a few crop sigma lens. I own a 24-70mm that sits on the shelf. With my new 5dmk3 on its way i plan to dust it off and use it not eh 5dmk3.

When I shoot on the weekends the company I work for provides a 5dmkII and a lot of lens, mostly use the 70-200mm f/2.8 and the 24-70mm which i own.

For everyday use i think i may go with the 24-105mm, i can get it new for under $1,000. I can sell my 24-70mm I for a good price making the transfer easy. 

I go through stages during home use that i love no flash and appreciate the 2.8 but its not that great in low light photography, very usable though. I plan to pick up a 50mm 1.4, i never liked the 50 on a crop but find i will use it more on the ff. Mostly i had the flash mounted on my 7d at home with the 17-55mm.

Since i find myself at home use, especially since my wife grabs the camera a a lot with the flash mounted I may enjoy the extra range on the 24-105mm? any advice?


----------



## marcust (Mar 27, 2012)

forget about the 24-105. If you already have a 24-70 and 70-200, You can go from 24-200 at 2.8. Thae 24-105 offers you nothing in a full frame set.


----------



## dturano (Mar 27, 2012)

for personal use i only currently own a 24-70mm, when i do photography work (which is a about 4 times a month) i have access to a bunch of lens, if i had money I would own them all.

I will probably hold on to the 24-70mm and pick up a 70-200mm to complement it. Was just wondering if for a walk around the 24-105mm even at f/4 may work out better with the new camera, especially since i mostly have a flash mounted lately. 

I have never shot with the 24-105mm, i find people saying they fell in love with it, but maybe these are people who never used the 24-70mm?


----------



## mihazero (Mar 27, 2012)

I have 24-105 and i can tell you that even tho its not 2.8 lens is a LOT sharper lens, also IS does make it more usable in almost every situation, not to mention that its longer and will provide with more zoom as you are used to from your 7D. 

I was thinking about getting 24-70 2.8 and even rented it few times and it never felt good with me because 24-105 IS is just great walkaround lens. I never once regreted getting 24-105 even tho i own several amazing prime lenses that i adore.


----------



## dturano (Mar 27, 2012)

With the IS and the new 5dmk3 i think it may be a better fit than the no IS 24-70. Im going to see if i can borrow a friends and see how i feel.



mihazero said:


> I have 24-105 and i can tell you that even tho its not 2.8 lens is a LOT sharper lens, also IS does make it more usable in almost every situation, not to mention that its longer and will provide with more zoom as you are used to from your 7D.
> 
> I was thinking about getting 24-70 2.8 and even rented it few times and it never felt good with me because 24-105 IS is just great walkaround lens. I never once regreted getting 24-105 even tho i own several amazing prime lenses that i adore.


----------



## dturano (Mar 29, 2012)

Picked up a new, white box 24-105mm for $920 total, absolutely love it, I'm more happy with the shots from this lens than my version one 24-70mm. I plan to get version II and can't wait till i have the funds, to have the 24-70mm II, the 70-200mm IS f/2.8, for now the 24-70mm and a few primes will keep me well satisfied until my budget improves.

Lowing the lens on the new 5dmk3, the sharpness blows be away. I was never thrilled from my 7d, great camera just not for me, the new camera has me really pumped with spring and all the outdoor shots i plan to get.


----------

